# How does someone that claims to be a LoZ fan get a simple question wrong?



## RemixDeluxe (Jan 28, 2017)

"In what hand does Zelda weild the Master Sword?"

And he answers that she doesn't which is bullshit. She's held a baton in Twilight Princess and a sword in Spirit Tracks. Both times she held the Swords right handed. However specifically in the Wind Waker she holds the master sword with both hands. Both hands is the correct answer.

I can't believe they let some fake fan have an interview with Reggie, if he isn't embarrassed I'm embarrassed for him.

/rant


----------



## ItsKipz (Jan 28, 2017)

*sigh*


----------



## Chary (Jan 28, 2017)

NERD.

No, but really, I've played a chunk of Zelda games, mostly the classic ones. I'd consider myself a fan of the series. There's a difference between being a fan and knowing stuff down to the little details. Not to mention the guy is in front of Reggie, and that'll rattle anyone up good.

was this a joke post? if so im sorry


----------



## fatsquirrel (Jan 28, 2017)

Theres a difference between a fan and a nerd.


----------



## Kurt91 (Jan 28, 2017)

Hold on, "wield" means intending to use it personally in-battle. It's been a long time since I played Wind Waker, but does she actually make an attempt on Ganon with the Master Sword herself, or does she just pick it up to give it to Link?

I'm pretty sure the question was just to try and trip him up on Link/Zelda, kind of like the question "How many of each animal did Moses put on the ark?" (Answer: None, Noah built the ark and filled it with two of each animal)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 28, 2017)

PFffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft, if you don't know which hand Zelda uses to fist Link's asshole you're not a real fan. Fucking posers.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jan 28, 2017)

Most fans would probably say she doesn't, but a _fanatic_ probably would have known.


----------



## Veho (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jan 28, 2017)

Chary said:


> NERD.
> 
> No, but really, I've played a chunk of Zelda games, mostly the classic ones. I'd consider myself a fan of the series. There's a difference between being a fan and knowing stuff down to the little details. Not to mention the guy is in front of Reggie, and that'll rattle anyone up good.
> 
> was this a joke post? if so im sorry


But shouldn't a fan be expected to know the little details like how Sonic's arms are not blue and Mario's last name is Mario (debatable if that's canon.)

Point being he should of answered the question as it was presented and not diverted from it. It's cool if he likes the games but I wouldn't say he's a fan.


----------



## Mikemk (Jan 28, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> It's cool if he likes the games but I wouldn't say he's a fan.


Doesn't liking something make you a fan by definition?



RemixDeluxe said:


> She's held a baton in Twilight Princess and a sword in Phantom Hourglass.


Zelda doesn't appear in Phantom Hourglass, Tetra does.  And if a normal sword doesn't qualify as the master sword, then a baton certainly doesn't.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jan 28, 2017)

Mikemk said:


> Doesn't liking something make you a fan by definition?
> 
> 
> Zelda doesn't appear in Phantom Hourglass, Tetra does.  And if a normal sword doesn't qualify as the master sword, then a baton certainly doesn't.


No, being knowledgeable about what your supposedly passionate about makes you a fan.

And your right. The game was Spirit Tracks, she possesses a dark nut which weilds a sword.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jan 28, 2017)

I'll just leave this here.



 

I don't see the requirement to be knowledgeable about it. (But that's just my two cents)


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 28, 2017)

Do you routinely enjoy works from a given genre, style, franchise or artist?
Will hearing of a new work in or from one of said same cause you to investigate it? Alternatively would you say you enjoyed the work(s) you have experienced, possibly enough to recall key themes and elements.

If yes to both then congratulations you are a fan of something. It is not a high barrier to entry.

Describe an average Zelda game. The hero discovers they are the one to save the land, and princess too for that matter, and via a series of dungeons and bosses they face the big bad and save the day.

What hand does a character wield a sword in? Acceptable answers includes who gives a fuck?
Those versed in series minutia have their uses, and indeed I would even say they can still do general fluff piece interviews just fine as well, but it is hardly a requirement for such a thing.


----------



## Minox (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm going to be frank - who gives a shit? Just because you're a fan of something doesn't mean you have to know everything there ever is to know about that thing.


----------



## JordenNixNix (Jan 28, 2017)

Actually she possesses a phantom.
A Dark nut are the black armoured warriors in Twilight princess.

"_I can't believe they let some fake fan making a topic about this, if he isn't embarrassed I'm embarrassed for him._"



What I really trying to say to you is:
It doesn't matter.
To much drama for a nothing.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 28, 2017)

Actually, the fan was correct.

She held the Master Sword in Wind Waker, but she never did wield it. She was giving it to Link. Wielding means holding and actually use the weapon.

And if you want to go with specifics (since yes, you did nitpick a bit)
A baton isn't a Master Sword.
A Sword in Spirit Tracks, well, there was no master sword in that game.

All of these, not only makes the question actually valid but also the answer correct.

And who gives a rat's ass on whether he got it or wrong for something that specific?
What Reggie wanted to know is that he didn't confuse Link with Zelda.

A fan is devoted into loving the franchise and knowing at least the very common things about said franchise. That doesn't mean he needs to know every intricate details.

Should I know how many enemies and which types there are at the 42nd floor of the Cave of Ordeals in Twilight Princess? Come on Bruh.

EDIT: FYI, she didn't posssed a Darknut, she possesed a Phantom.
By your definition, for making such a misshap, should you not be a fan?


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jan 28, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Master Sword


When did Zelda go to the Temple of Time and grab a Master Sword


----------



## Dork (Jan 28, 2017)

Who fucking cares.


----------



## skawo (Jan 28, 2017)

I would most certainly say she doesn't myself


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jan 28, 2017)

kprovost7314 said:


> When did Zelda go to the Temple of Time and grab a Master Sword


That wasnt the question.


----------



## VincentBeasley (Jan 28, 2017)

Weild/hold are two different things. Waste of time. And since when is a baton a sword?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 28, 2017)

For a moment, I read OP thinking they were talking about Link, and was about to reply "duuuude his name is LINK and he's LEFT HANDED".


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't know the specifics of the type of sword she weilded. The main point is the instances that she does hold it it's with her right hand with the exception to the master sword.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> For a moment, I read OP thinking they were talking about Link, and was about to reply "duuuude his name is LINK and he's LEFT HANDED".


But that wasn't who he asked for. I'm just answering the question properly like any real fan would know.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 28, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> But that wasn't who he asked for. I'm just answering the question properly like any real fan would know.


Yes yes I know. I tried to be funny, knowing that many dumb people think the character name is Zelda.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 28, 2017)

Does Zelda use a sword in BOTW? If not, he's right.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 28, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> his name is LINK and he's *LEFT HANDED*".


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 28, 2017)

Joe88 said:


>


Objection! The Wii version of Twilight Princess was mirrored, due to the fact that most players are right handed. It was easier than completely recode the engine to change the hand.

The same reason why Link in Skyward Sword was right handed.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 28, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> The same reason why Link in Skyward Sword was right handed.



IIRC, Link being right handed in SS is actually canon, stated to be a Link that uses his right hand because... reason.
Actually, I'm not really sure. I think I've read in an interview that Ninty decided to make him right handed 'cause majority of people use their right hand,
so they said "this Link is right handed" in the lore or something.

Someone call the internet police! We need to get an investigation going on here!


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 28, 2017)

You're a sad, pathetic, angry person if you actually were bothered by this.
Also she never wielded the sword in Windwaker. She was holding it. She had no intention of using it.

So the answer is: she doesn't. If you were a REAL fan you'd know that.


----------



## ItsKipz (Jan 28, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> You're a sad, pathetic, angry person if you actually were bothered by this.
> Also she never wielded the sword in Windwaker. She was holding it. She had no intention of using it.
> 
> So the answer is: she doesn't. If you were a REAL fan you'd know that.


d e s t r o y e d


----------



## grossaffe (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Spidey_BR (Jan 29, 2017)

The link in the original Legend of Zelda actually switches hands when looking left and right, since they just rotate the sprite.
So we can think that each reincarnation/iteration of Link has his own feature set.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 29, 2017)

grossaffe said:


>



I am sad that I can only like this post one time... it deserves so much more.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 29, 2017)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> I am sad that I can only like this post one time... it deserves so much more.


here's a tiny gif than


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jan 29, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> That wasnt the question.


Well when did she ever have a master sword


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jan 29, 2017)

http://www.dictionary.com/browse/wield
_

wield
[weeld]
verb (used with object)
1.
to exercise (power, authority, influence, etc.), as in ruling or dominating.
2.to use (a weapon, instrument, etc.) effectively; handle or employ actively._

She was definitely handling the Master Sword which by definition is weilding. But keep defending someone who doesn't think Zelda never weilded the Master Sword please.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kprovost7314 said:


> Well when did she ever have a master sword


At the end of The Wind Waker.

I recommend playing that HD remake if you haven't already.


----------



## Bonestorm (Jan 29, 2017)

fatsquirrel said:


> Theres a difference between a fan and a nerd.


quite obviously


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jan 29, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> "In what hand does Zelda weild the *Master Sword*?"


Link wields the Master Sword.  Nobody else can use its true power _master_ it.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jan 29, 2017)

JoostinOnline said:


> Link wields the Master Sword.  Nobody else can use it.


No man. Go play the Wind Waker then come back to me.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jan 29, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> No man. Go play the Wind Waker then come back to me.


See my edit.  I actually edited it twice.  I've been hitting Post Reply early lately, and I'm not sure why.

But it was obviously a trick question.  I consider myself to be a pretty big Zelda fan. I would have said "Left hand in most games", without even realizing he said Zelda instead of Link.  It's one of those things you just don't expect.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jan 29, 2017)

JoostinOnline said:


> See my edit.  I actually edited it twice.  I've been hitting Post Reply early lately, and I'm not sure why.
> 
> But it was obviously a trick question.  I consider myself to be a pretty big Zelda fan. I would have said "Left hand in most games", without even realizing he said Zelda instead of Link.  It's one of those things you just don't expect.


Joking completely aside.

How would we know if Reggie really wanted to know what hand she weilds the Master Sword? I'm willing to accept I'm wrong on this but based on my evidence and past experience with the titles she's either ambidextrous or right handed. Outside of her role of being a princess I have my doubts she would have time to be trained in sword fighting proficiently enough to come close to weilding in each hand. Just to play it safe I'm saying both hands but again I'm willing to accept I'm wrong on this.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jan 29, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Joking completely aside.
> 
> How would we know if Reggie really wanted to know what hand she weilds the Master Sword? I'm willing to accept I'm wrong on this but based on my evidence and past experience with the titles she's either ambidextrous or right handed. Outside of her role of being a princess I have my doubts she would have time to be trained in sword fighting proficiently enough to come close to weilding in each hand. Just to play it safe I'm saying both hands but again I'm willing to accept I'm wrong on this.


You're taking this whole thing far too seriously bro.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jan 29, 2017)

@gamefan5

The whole purpose of me specifying weapons she weilded in past titles was to narrow down what her dominant hand would be but since she only weilded the master sword once then my answer is both hands.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JoostinOnline said:


> You're taking this whole thing far too seriously bro.


As a fan I feel it's my duty to overanalyze and nitpick. It's all in good fun.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 29, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Joking completely aside.
> 
> How would we know if Reggie really wanted to know what hand she weilds the Master Sword? I'm willing to accept I'm wrong on this but based on my evidence and past experience with the titles she's either ambidextrous or right handed. Outside of her role of being a princess I have my doubts she would have time to be trained in sword fighting proficiently enough to come close to weilding in each hand. Just to play it safe I'm saying both hands but again I'm willing to accept I'm wrong on this.



The few Zelda's who wield weapons do use their right hands. Never both though.

Like all the different Links across history, every Zelda would also be different. Given the time period/setting though it would make much more sense for Zelda to always be right handed, assuming any time where she is royalty. Even if she was born left handed they'd train her to use her right. Link is usually just some bumpkin who gets a green tunic and a sword so with no formal training it makes sense he just uses his dominant hand, which with most Links is his left.


----------



## MichiS97 (Jan 29, 2017)

I've completed EVERY LoZ game (except the CDi ones) 4 times, currently during my 5th run and I did not know this. If this makes you say that I'm not a real fan then you sir, are a massive twat.


----------



## bowser (Jan 29, 2017)

Guys, come on. I'm a Zelda fan too. But I think it's more important to know which hand your girlfriend uses to wield your sword


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2017)

Wtf. A fan isnt someone that knows everything in a specific field, thats called a proffesional. I am a fan of the zelda series, that doesnt mean I know every fucking thing about it, it means I like some of the content that was created in/by it. I might like to only watch speedruns of the games in the series and be considered a fan. I might not know that this green guy has his own game or that he even exists. I might have stopped playing after alttp for <reasons> and not realized that they made 3d games of the series. Im still a fan if I love the games, or if I just define myself as such. Please, if you dont think so, dont consider me as a TRUE fan. Fo


----------



## Bimmel (Jan 29, 2017)

The real question would be: How many chickens does it take to switch a bulb in Zelda?


----------



## grossaffe (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 29, 2017)

"A simple question"
lmao


----------



## einstein95 (Jan 29, 2017)

Why hasn't this been locked


----------



## Pleng (Jan 29, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> http://www.dictionary.com/browse/wield
> _
> 
> wield
> ...



Not actively, though. Apparently. Never played the game myself (I'm a Zelda fan, by the way)


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jan 29, 2017)

Pleng said:


> Not actively, though. Apparently. Never played the game myself (I'm a Zelda fan, by the way)


I'd say that's still reaching. What is considered "active". She held it up which fits the definition of weilding, I never claimed she did anymore than that.


----------



## Issac (Jan 29, 2017)

Zelda doesn't wield the Master Sword. She may be holding it, but she's not wielding it. 
You posted the definition yourself:
To use a weapon effectively; handle or employ actively. 
Handling actively meaning using it for its intended purpose: as a weapon, slashing, cutting, stabbing... She doesn't.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Bimmel (Jan 29, 2017)

I hope that person doesn't exist. Cruel world.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 29, 2017)

@RemixDeluxe Senpai saw my tweet and responded to it lmao


Spoiler








He's still replying HOLY shit

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Spoiler








 HE'S STILL GOING


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jan 29, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> @RemixDeluxe Senpai saw my tweet and responded to it lmao
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Jesus I didn't mean to put him in a bad mood. I still think he's a cool guy regardless of the interview.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jan 29, 2017)

@Imacaredformy2ds

Could you please stop tweeting him? This wasn't my intent to take it this far.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 29, 2017)

kprovost7314 said:


> Well when did she ever have a master sword


Oh, she likes getting herself some master swords alright


kek


----------



## Issac (Jan 29, 2017)

Locked. Remember to be polite, even to people outside our forums. Calling Jirard a fake fan and whatnot is just ignorant and is begging for a flamewar.


----------

